# Instant Pot



## cmzaha (Jul 24, 2018)

I am trying out my new Instant Pot today, does anyone here have one? I have used Pressure Canners and Pressure Cookers for all of my married life and this one seems very interesting. Of course I purchased it during Amazon Prime but I wish they had put the 8 qt on sale the one I got is only 6 qt. Even with cooking for only Tony and I, I still tend to cook a lot and share it. Since my house is over 100º F today I am not in the mood of cooking much. I am in my one room that has a window air conditioner. As much as I love my open house I hate summer. 

I put small potatoes, carrots, onions, sauerkraut and kielbasa in the pot, hopefully it will be good.


----------



## Alzie (Jul 24, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> I am trying out my new Instant Pot today, does anyone here have one? I have used Pressure Canners and Pressure Cookers for all of my married life and this one seems very interesting. Of course I purchased it during Amazon Prime but I wish they had put the 8 qt on sale the one I got is only 6 qt. Even with cooking for only Tony and I, I still tend to cook a lot and share it. Since my house is over 100º F today I am not in the mood of cooking much. I am in my one room that has a window air conditioner. As much as I love my open house I hate summer.
> 
> I put small potatoes, carrots, onions, sauerkraut and kielbasa in the pot, hopefully it will be good.


I got one for Christmas from my mom and absolutely love it! I've made soups, beans, potatoes, roast and rice in it so far, all came out great minus the rice...after research and failed attempts, I stick  to my rice cooker for that. The only thing that's taking me time to adjust to is that I like to adjust seasoning as I go and tinker with the food while it cooks, but so far so good  let me know how the meal turns out, it sounds amazing!


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 24, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> I am trying out my new Instant Pot today, does anyone here have one? I have used Pressure Canners and Pressure Cookers for all of my married life and this one seems very interesting. Of course I purchased it during Amazon Prime but I wish they had put the 8 qt on sale the one I got is only 6 qt. Even with cooking for only Tony and I, I still tend to cook a lot and share it. Since my house is over 100º F today I am not in the mood of cooking much. I am in my one room that has a window air conditioner. As much as I love my open house I hate summer.
> 
> I put small potatoes, carrots, onions, sauerkraut and kielbasa in the pot, hopefully it will be good.


Love mine. Chicken noodle soup in 10 minutes


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 25, 2018)

My sister-in-law has one and absolutely loves it. I don't have one myself, but I'm seriously considering it.


IrishLass


----------



## cerelife (Jul 25, 2018)

I bought my 6 qt Instant Pot 3 years ago and I LOVE it!! I use it all the time and can't imagine NOT having it now  
My favorite uses:
Cooking (frozen) boneless, skinless chicken breasts or thighs: I put the entire 3 lb bag from Kroger or Walmart into the pot right out of the freezer with 1 cup of water and our choice of seasonings. High pressure for 15 minutes with a natural release of pressure and the chicken is ridiculously fall apart tender. Our favorite recipe is my version of Mississippi Chicken - 3 lbs frozen boneless, skinless thighs, 1 pack of ranch dressing mix, 1 pack au jus gravy mix, 1/2 stick of butter, and a jar of pepperoncini with the juice in lieu of water. Just put the frozen chicken in the pot and dump the mixes on top. Add the butter in slices and pour the jar of pepperoncini over it all to disperse the mix powders a little. Cook on high pressure for 15 minutes and let the pressure release naturally. Holy Moly, this is the best stuff EVER!!
Dry Beans: Forget cooking your Red Beans for red bean and rice all day! Just dump your sorted beans into the Instant Pot with the trinity, seasonings, and some tasso and cook on high pressure for 45 minutes with a natural release...perfection! Works like a dream for all the beans I've tried so far - lima beans, pinto beans, black beans.
Bone Broth: 3 lbs of chicken feet, your choice of seasonings (I make 'Voodoo Broth' - lots of cayenne and garlic, and 'Pho Broth' with star anise, coriander, ginger, fish sauce, and cloves), 2 tablespoons of apple cider vinegar, salt to taste, and enough water to fill your pot up to the 'max line'. Cook on high pressure for 3 hours and let it naturally release. Remove the chicken feet with tongs, and strain the broth with a fine mesh strainer. I pour the broth into quart jars and keep in the fridge or freeze for later use. The broth will be a 'jello-like' consistency when cool due to all the good stuff like the collagen from the bones. It's amazingly good for you and VERY tasty! Kind of like an amped-up chicken soup...but SOOO much better 
It used to take me 3 DAYS to make this in a crockpot, but the Instant Pot does it better in just 3 HOURS!!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 25, 2018)

Best purchase ever.  I make a lot in my pot. I have the 6 qt.  I’ve done turkey breasts, pork shoulders, pea soup, Swiss steak, Mexican chicken is a favorite, yogurt, eggs, pot roast, corned beef and cabbage, chili. Once you get the technique down you can drop almost anything in it. I just google recipes and follow the cooking time and technique but make it my way.

Oh, and tamales, stuffed cabbage.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 25, 2018)

I have a Rice cooker that does a bunch of stuff, but not pressure.  Have done a few things in it but because it is just DD and I and she is a picky eater ... well, we don't cook much.

BUT that whole Beef Broth thing is making me laugh.
years ago I tried to make chicken soup and it became gelatinous.  I thought I did it wrong and tossed it.  NOW I know that it would have been GREAT for the Collagen in it !!!

Guess what I will be making today !  my joints SO need it !


----------



## lsg (Jul 25, 2018)

I have a Fagor 3-in-1 6 quart multi-use pressure cooker and I love it.  I use it for rice as well as an electric pressure cooker.  The slow cooker feature is not the best.


----------



## Primrose (Jul 25, 2018)

Nope but I've got a traditional stove top pressure cooker and I love it


----------



## Steve85569 (Jul 25, 2018)

Oh. I thought this might be a 4:20 thread from the title......
My bad.


----------



## zanzalawi (Jul 25, 2018)

i'm regretting not getting a 2nd one on prime day, we use it ALOT!
we also use it a bunch for freezer meals- that ones you make and then drop in a crock pot? i throw them in the instant pot cuz i never remember to pull them out the night before to thaw
i hope you love it!

these are my two favorite cookbooks for it.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/1624143547/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
https://www.amazon.com/dp/1623156122/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## cerelife (Jul 26, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> BUT that whole Beef Broth thing is making me laugh.
> years ago I tried to make chicken soup and it became gelatinous.  I thought I did it wrong and tossed it.  NOW I know that it would have been GREAT for the Collagen in it !!!
> Guess what I will be making today !  my joints SO need it !



Lin, if I didn't already have an Instant Pot, I would buy one JUST to make bone broth!!! I occasionally make beef bone broth, but chicken bone broth is our favorite. Chicken feet look crazy, but they make the best bone broth EVER!!! The apple cider vinegar helps pull all the good stuff out of the bones and cartilage, but there's no vinegar taste to the broth. When the broth cools down it has the consistency of jello with a little scrim of fat on top. My 'Voodoo Broth' is reminiscent of the flavor of hot and sour soup from a Chinese restaurant. After I heat up a bowl of it I add chopped green onions, cilantro, shredded chicken, somen noodles, and some fish sauce for a meal. But more often I just heat up a cup of it and drink it like tea at work! Best stuff ever if you have a cold or a sore throat, and it's sooooo good for you!


----------



## cerelife (Jul 26, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> Best purchase ever.  I make a lot in my pot. I have the 6 qt.  I’ve done turkey breasts, pork shoulders, pea soup, Swiss steak, Mexican chicken is a favorite, yogurt, eggs, pot roast, corned beef and cabbage, chili. Once you get the technique down you can drop almost anything in it. I just google recipes and follow the cooking time and technique but make it my way.
> 
> Oh, and tamales, stuffed cabbage.


OMG, YES!! Best corned beef and cabbage I've ever had anywhere came from our Instant Pot! I'm not a huge fan of the regular yogurt from the Instant Pot, but the cold start method makes amazing greek yogurt. And I never boil eggs anymore - so much easier with this thing! I also really like that it has a timer and a 'keep warm' feature....we love steel-cut oatmeal (and never use 'instant' anything - other than this pot!), so the Instant Pot is great for having perfectly cooked steel-cut oatmeal hot and ready when you wake up in the morning!


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jul 26, 2018)

I bought mine a year ago on Prime day and I use it a lot.  

My very favorite thing is pressure cooked eggs.  They peel SO much easier than any other method - no matter how fresh the eggs are.  Stack them up in the steamer basket and add a cup of hot tap water.    Lid up, manual high pressure for 3 minutes.  Then 3 minutes wait before releasing pressure, removing and plunging into cold water, running or changing water until they cool.  Those times produce eggs with a slightly more translucent yolk for eating out of hand.  If you want chalkier yolks for egg salad or deviled eggs, use 4 minutes in both spots.  Five minutes starts getting a little green around the edges.  

The Insta is the king of throw-together meals.  Last week I made chicken corn chowder with a bag of potatoes o'brien, a can of creamed corn, and chicken thighs - all frozen.  Just covered with chicken broth.  Cooked with Soup button, manually released and added a bit of milk before serving.  It'll make split pea soup or dal in fifteen minutes.

One thing about pressure cooking in general is that it tends to flatten flavor a bit.  Aromatics and volatile compounds get driven off more, and that's worse if you do a manual release.  You can combat that by adding a bit of acid at the end to brighten things up, and by reserving some of the spices and herbs to add after the pressure cook.

It is definitely so-so with rice, though, and the one thing I have completely given up on is the sautee function.  I'd much rather clean another pan than mess with that 800 Watt sautee.  The only thing I use it for now is to start things heating while I still have the lid open before closing and switching to a pressure setting.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jul 26, 2018)

One more thing...

If you have the 8-quart model, you can stand four, quart Ball/Mason jars in the middle and _just_ close the lid.  Add water around them and you can pressure-can in this thing!  Manual, of course, following all Ball Blue Book recommendations.  It works great for that broth everybody is talking about, or left-over soups/chili.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 26, 2018)

I have Bone broth cooking now since yesterday afternoon.  I went to the Asian market and got chicken feet (because I love my own chickens and they need their feet to find bugs haha) and beef knee bones.  WAY cheaper then regular grocery store chicken wings and bones.

I have the Rice cooker because we use that for rice and steaming a lot.  I read some not so great things about rice int he instant pot and could only get one appliance. 

Am I suppose to take the chicken feet out early ?


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 26, 2018)

Steve85569 said:


> Oh. I thought this might be a 4:20 thread from the title......
> My bad.


It would work for that too  when I used to make the butter I used my pressure cooker



zanzalawi said:


> i'm regretting not getting a 2nd one on prime day, we use it ALOT!
> we also use it a bunch for freezer meals- that ones you make and then drop in a crock pot? i throw them in the instant pot cuz i never remember to pull them out the night before to thaw
> i hope you love it!
> these are my two favorite cookbooks for it.
> ...


I am kinda sorry I did not buy 2 also, but thinking I will spring for an eight qt one. Thankyou for the cookbook links. I did download several of the Weight Watchers cookbooks for $0.00-$0.99



BrewerGeorge said:


> One more thing...
> If you have the 8-quart model, you can stand four, quart Ball/Mason jars in the middle and _just_ close the lid.  Add water around them and you can pressure-can in this thing!  Manual, of course, following all Ball Blue Book recommendations.  It works great for that broth everybody is talking about, or left-over soups/chili.


Now I am sure I will go for an 8 qt since that is easier than getting down my big All American Pressure Canner



Lin19687 said:


> I have Bone broth cooking now since yesterday afternoon.  I went to the Asian market and got chicken feet (because I love my own chickens and they need their feet to find bugs haha) and beef knee bones.  WAY cheaper then regular grocery store chicken wings and bones.
> 
> I have the Rice cooker because we use that for rice and steaming a lot.  I read some not so great things about rice int he instant pot and could only get one appliance.
> 
> Am I suppose to take the chicken feet out early ?


I make perfect rice on the stove with an antique Guardian Service Pan, so will not worry about the rice setting. From reading it seems to be an issue with many people.
 my Granddaughter (Autumn) has chickies too and they all have their feet! I am going to mention to my daughter about the chicken feet for bone broth since she makes it very often.

Thankyou all, I am going to play with it again today since it is so hot here
ETA: I just made hard boiled eggs. Woohoo  8 min ice bath and they peel perfect


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 26, 2018)

I have a little egg cooker for hard (and soft) boiled eggs, 7 eggs, poke top, add a tiny bit water, plug, push button and walk away.  Turns off at like 8-15 min depending on what you are doing.

FYI,  Eggs peal better when they are NOT over done.  That is what I LOVE about this little egg cooker.
Also, the chicken feet is for Collagen 2


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks Lin. My Instant Pot did a great job on the eggs so I am happy with that. After 35 yrs in one house you can trust me when I say storage is getting slim. In fact I have finally started cleaning out all my computer stuff to free up a large cabinet downstairs. 

I do know the Collagen aspect to Chicken footsies


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jul 26, 2018)

I ascribe to the Alton Brown "only one unitasker" (fire extinguisher) philosophy.  I do have a dedicated yogurt maker, but I got that as a gift and it mostly lives in the garage.  I don't even have a fryer, preferring a dutch oven on the stove top.

I eat two hard boiled eggs for breakfast almost every day and one of those little cookers might tempt me to violate my rule above except for having to puncture the eggs.  For me, part of the appeal is that they come in their own packaging - like a banana - and I can just toss a couple into my pocket on the way to work.


----------



## bumbleklutz (Jul 26, 2018)

cerelife said:


> OMG, YES!! Best corned beef and cabbage I've ever had anywhere came from our Instant Pot! I'm not a huge fan of the regular yogurt from the Instant Pot, but the cold start method makes amazing greek yogurt. And I never boil eggs anymore - so much easier with this thing! I also really like that it has a timer and a 'keep warm' feature....we love steel-cut oatmeal (and never use 'instant' anything - other than this pot!), so the Instant Pot is great for having perfectly cooked steel-cut oatmeal hot and ready when you wake up in the morning!



I couldn't agree more about the boiled eggs! They come out perfectly cooked, and peel perfectly EVERY time.  I'll never go back to the old way.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 26, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KNI9I74/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
It is just so easy and there is a little hole puncher. I have just never been able to get them done right, usually over done.  And with having hens ....

I have a TINY kitchen and even less storage.
An Instant pot may be in my future once I own my own house


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 26, 2018)

I got the 10 quart for my birthday 2 years ago.  I have used it twice.  I can't figure the thing out!  I made spaghetti and ribs. I need to drag it out and try again


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 26, 2018)

Which version Instant pot do y'all  have, i.e., Lux, Duo, Duo Plus, Ultra.....? I spent most of yesterday afternoon researching these things and didn't realize there were several different versions of them! Based on a very honest, thorough review of the Ultra version over at the hipressurecooking site, I'm leaning towards the Duo plus version at the moment, eight quart.

On one of the other sites I was perusing, I read that Instant Pot is debuting their MAX version in August, which they are promoting as having pressure canning capabilities, being able to reach a PSI of 15. I saw some of you mention pressure canning in your Instant Pots. That's something I wouldn't be able to do at my elevation with the current versions which can only reach a PSI of 11.6. In order for me to can low-acid foods at my elevation I need a pressure canner capable of a steady 15 PSI......which I happily happen to have in my All American pressure canner. The only thing I don't like about my All American, though, is that I can't cook meals directly in it, which is why I am looking at Instant Pots. Well........ actually..... I  _can_ cook meals in my All American, but I don't _want_ to because it is 100% cast aluminum. Too reactive for my likes when it comes to cooking, as opposed to canning in it. 

As I was researching, I ran into an electric pressure cooker made by Cosori (the name kept popping up on different Amazon reviews). Have any of you heard of Cosori? It looked like it had a lot of nice features on it.

Argh! The more research I do, the more undecided I become over which one to buy!


IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 26, 2018)

I have the 6 qt duo.  Don’t get the Lux, I’ve read and heard you can’t do some things in there that it’s more like a slow cooker.  I have an egg cooker and have had one for over 25 years, that thing has been shelved except for poached eggs. I rarely had easy peel eggs form it. My IP is amazing.  I make 10-12 a week and my IP has been a saving grace.  I do 5-5-then ice bath. Perfect yolk every time.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jul 27, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> ...  I do 5-5-then ice bath. Perfect yolk every time.


The 3-3 I mentioned above produces a translucent yolk that I like better for eating whole instead of the lighter opaque yolk that is more typical.  These yolks are totally solid, but you can't mash them up for egg salad because they squish rather than shatter.  Rather like the yolk from an egg fried over-hard.  That's the goal, anyway.

Something like the left-most picture is my goal, though I don't usually get such a distinct ring of 'more-cooked" yolks.  Some web sites call this "medium-boiled"






ETA:  By the way, I don't actually think it's possible to make soft-cooked eggs in the IP.  I've tried a few times, without success.  Two minutes doesn't cook the whites fully.


----------



## cerelife (Jul 27, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Am I suppose to take the chicken feet out early ?


I leave the chicken feet in until it's done cooking and then take them out with tongs and strain the broth. 
IL - I have the 6qt Duo - it's an older version, but still works great!! Like others mentioned, I haven't heard great things about the LUX models.
And just a note about the 'Mini' Instant Pot - I know a lot of people wonder why on earth anyone would buy a small pot that costs almost as much as the bigger ones. 
This was my reason:
I got my mother the 3qt Duo Instant Pot 'Mini' last year and she loves it! She lives alone and this little pot is perfect for cooking just one frozen chicken breast (although she _could_ cook more if she wanted - it's not _that_ teeny!), or just a couple of boiled eggs, or a small batch of soup or chili. She will only eat left-overs once, so this works great for her since she hates waste! She also sets it up every night to have her favorite breakfast ready when she wakes up - Apple Cinnamon oatmeal. One part organic steel cut oats, four parts water, a small chopped apple, and lots of cinnamon. Then she adds honey to make it sweet!


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 27, 2018)

I also bought the IP-Duo and it seems to be very good. The only question for me is if the 6qt is large enough. I will mention again that my eggs turned out amazing and I dearly love hard boiled eggs.  Tonight I have a chicken recipe from a Weight Watchers book, so will see how it turns out. Of course I did make several tweaks to the recipe. I am another that only use recipes for guides


----------



## beckster51 (Jul 27, 2018)

BrewerGeorge said:


> I ascribe to the Alton Brown "only one unitasker" (fire extinguisher) philosophy.  I do have a dedicated yogurt maker, but I got that as a gift and it mostly lives in the garage.  I don't even have a fryer, preferring a dutch oven on the stove top.
> 
> I eat two hard boiled eggs for breakfast almost every day and one of those little cookers might tempt me to violate my rule above except for having to puncture the eggs.  For me, part of the appeal is that they come in their own packaging - like a banana - and I can just toss a couple into my pocket on the way to work.



I really recommend the microwave egg cooker rather than the electric one.  I have had the same one for over 10 years, and it makes perfect boiled eggs and takes up very little room in the cabinet.  The only downside is that it only does 4 eggs at a time.  I have a 1200 watt microwave, and I cook them 7 minutes and 15 seconds, and they come out perfectly.  You could back the time down a bit and get the softer middles that you like. Best single use item I have ever owned.  The eggs are very easy to peel.


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Jul 27, 2018)

I received the 6 qrt Duo for Christmas and LOVE it.  I cook something in it at least once a week, but most weeks I use it more than that.  This week I made Mongolian Beef, Pepperoni bake without the bake part (elbow mac, speg sauce, pre-cooked hamburger, pepperonis and water, added cheese after it had naturally released), potatoes and eggs for potato salad, then later that same day a rack of pork spare ribs. I haven't figured out what is on the menu tonight but there is a very good chance it will come out of my Electric Cauldron. 
I made bone broth, lots of bone broth, right after I got it. I didn't stick to 1 kine of bone, I used chicken, turkey,beef and pork all in the same pot. I didn't know to put the ACV in so just used water.  I cooked if for about 3 hrs, poured the broth off then added more water and cooked for 4 hours. The broth was not as rich but it was still very usable. By the time I was done the bones were crumbling.  The cats really loved them and I didn't have to worry about them eating cooked bones.  I usually save bones from ham, turkey, beef etc and put them in baggies in the freezer. When I need broth I pull them out and have what I need for the broth. I freeze it in various size containers so that I can pull out what I need when I need it.
I don't like the bean/chili function for chili as I don't think it cooks the beans long enough.  I followed the instructions that came with the IP but found I like to pressure cook my dry bean for 50-60 min before adding all the other ingredients.  I do like the flavor of the chili though. You get the blended flavor of 2-3 day crock pot chili on the first day.

I just visited my cousin who mentioned that she had bought one about a yr ago but had never used it. I told her she had to get it out and start, she would be amazed at how fast she fell in love with it.  You will too


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 27, 2018)

We liked the Thai Asparagus recipe for Weight Watchers, but I can say when the hot weather is done I will probably not use the pot as much. I just do not like eating foods cooked with liquid for everyday eating, which is why I never used my regular pressure cooker much. I agree with IL, I can cook in my All American canner, but I do not because of the cast aluminum issue. I mostly used it for canning albacore which I needed a steady 13 lbs pressure and least the was the guideline for fish when I was canning it. That could have changed to higher pressure by now. When I first started canning fish it was a 12 lb pressure requirement. Also for canning I want to be able to have control over the pressure


----------



## amd (Aug 3, 2018)

We got an IP-Duo 6qt from my work as a wedding gift last summer  When I plan ahead enough to have food in the house (two teenage boys and a growing 10 year old girl in the house, the youngest teen boy still won't eat more than cereal on any given day) it's a huge time saver! I don't like that it sucks up so much counter space and I haven't found storage room for it that would make it difficult to use. I was just telling my husband I need to do a bunch of batch cooking again and get some freezer meals stocked up again for when we're all running on different schedules during the school year. Mostly I use it for beans, eggs and large roasts. I gave up on rice. I made it perfect the first time I used the IP, and then murphy's law set in and it's either mush or undercooked.

Our favorite meals so far... please note if there are comments in (  ) these are comments to myself as I copied directly from my batch cooking document  You can disregard them if I miss editing them out.

Creamy White Chicken Chili
5 Chicken breast halves 
1 cup chopped onion 
1 tbsp minced garlic
2 tsp better than bullion chicken
1 15.5oz can chick peas, drained
1 15.5oz can great northern beans, drained
8oz chopped green chiles
Juice of 1 lime
1/2 cup chopped cilantro 
1 14.5oz can corn, not drained
1 tbsp cumin
2 tsp salt
2 tsp pepper
Cooking directions for serve day:
1. Thaw your meal enough to pop out of the freezer container.
2. Add frozen meal & 1 cup water to IP.
3. Set IP for high, 25 minutes, NPR.
4.Once IP cycle is finished, shred chicken and stir in 4 oz of the cream cheese, 4 oz of the pepper jack, and 1 cup of half and half.
Extra items needed for meal:
1 cup half and half
4oz cream cheese, softened
4 oz shredded pepper jack cheese


----------



## amd (Aug 3, 2018)

Asian Meatballs (1 meal) - I'm leaving the directions for the freezer meal here, I'm sure y'all can figure out how to make it fresh if you need to!

1.25 lbs ground turkey (not cooked)
1 tbsp garlic
1 tsp ground ginger
2 tbsp soy sauce
2 tsp sesame oil
1/3 cup Panko breadcrumbs
1 large egg
1/4 cup chopped cilantro
2 pack frozen veggie stir fry

Directions for freezer prep: 
Mix all ingredients except for stir fry in a bowl and roll into 1” balls. Freeze on a cookie sheet covered in wax paper and transfer to a freezer bowl/bag once frozen about 2 hours. Add stir fry bag into container with frozen meatballs and put the whole thing in the freezer.

Cooking directions for day you eat:
1. Saute for 5 minutes
2. Add 1/2 cup soy sauce
3. Add trivet and PIP container filled with 1.5 cups brown rice, 1.75 cups water
4. Set on manual, high pressure, 15 minutes, NPR

Extra items needed for meal:
1/2 cup soy sauce
1 bag brown rice


----------



## amd (Aug 3, 2018)

Beef & Bean Burritos (1 meal)

In the container:
1.5 cups browned ground beef
2 tsp garlic powder
1 tbsp cumin
1 tsp chili powder
1 cup onion, chopped
1 cup salsa
1/2 cup chopped cilantro
2 cups dry pinto beans
2 cups chicken broth
1 cup water

Cooking directions for day you eat:
1. Saute for 5 minutes
2. Set on manual, high pressure, 55 minutes, NPR (Note: this time cooks the beans, but doesn’t make them very soft. If you want softer beans, add 5 minutes to this cook time.)
3. Add 1/3 cup filling to each burrito. Top with cheese and roll.
4. Serve with chips and guacamole.

Extra items needed for meal:
1 pack burrito-sized tortillas
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 bag chips
1 container guacamole


----------



## amd (Aug 3, 2018)

Turkey & Sweet Potato Chili (2 meals)

In each container:
Half of the cooked ground turkey
Half of the diced sweet potatoes
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 can chick peas
1/2 can chili beans
1 cans Rotel
14 oz of diced tomatoes
1 cup chicken broth
1 pack chili seasoning

Cooking directions for day you eat:
1. Saute for 5 minutes
2. Set on manual, high pressure, 30 minutes, NPR
3. Prepare cornbread according to package directions

Extra items needed for meal: 
Shredded cheddar cheese
1 cup sour cream
4-5 green onions
1 package cornbread mix


----------

